

Please Review My New Site - zinssmeister
http://www.virtualrockstars.com

======
brianwillis
>Find your next project, like so much faster!

Drop the "like so much" bit.

~~~
zinssmeister
been thinking about this for a while myself. Another option we had in mind was
"Find your next project, fast."

~~~
freddealmeida
Better than what it is now. Change it.

~~~
zinssmeister
done.

